# Explicación Amplificador de 10W con TDA2003



## swift8a1 (May 19, 2007)

hola a todos. resulta que arme un amplificador con un tda2003 y funciona correctamente. pero resulta que tengo que hacer una exposición sobre su funcionamiento y la verdad es que no tengo mucha idea (voy en el segundo semestre de mi carrera).

Les agradezco su colaboración.

Gracias.

el amplificador se encuentra en esta pagina.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp10/index.htm[/img]


----------



## rampa (May 19, 2007)

Amigo hay varios temas en el foro que hablan del TDA... deberias usar la funcion BUSCAR seguro te va a ayudar.

Suerte.


----------



## swift8a1 (May 20, 2007)

Precisamente fue lo primero que hice pero no encontre mayor cosa sobre este integrado y en el datasheet estan las especificaciones tecnicas pero no aparece el funcionamiento de cada elemento sobre el circuito. gracias por la sugerencia.


----------



## AlejoMN (Dic 10, 2007)

Bueno, antes que nada, saludos a todos los nobles integrantes de esta web. Pues bien, un compañero y yo hemos desarrollado un circuito amplificador de 10W con un TDA2003 y nos ha funcionado. Pero lo tenemos exponer detalladamente y explicarle al profesor que función cumple cada componente y lo que quería saber es eso, es decir, que función cumplen los condensadores conectados a las patas 1, 5, y 4 y además las resistencias. Bueno, les mandaría un dibujo de mi circuito pero no dispongo de eso ahora, quizas mas tarde lo colgare. Pero por favor una ayudita no me vendria mal

Aca envio la imagen del diagrama. Vale decir que el IN es un potenciometro que sirve como volumen. Por favor, una ayuda para analizar el diagrama componente a componente


----------



## thevenin (Dic 11, 2007)

Veamos: 

El Condensador conectado a la patilla 5 sirve para aplanar el posible rizado de la fuente
de alimentación, si esta no es a pilas.

Junto con la resistencia interna de la FA, forma un filtro RC. Se toma un valor típico de 100uF 
No de donde sale este valor (no lo he visto explicado en ningún sitio), pero en principio no se sabe:

1. Cuál es el rizado
2. Cuál es la resistencia interna de la fuente.
3. Cuanto es la carga.

Así que 100uF debe ser un valor medio que puede servir para atenuar el rizado, como habíamos dicho.

Los condensadores conectados a las patillas 1 y 4 son condensadores de desacoplo.
Se calculan para que presenten una impedancia despreciable frente a las impedancias de entrada  y salida. Se calcula tal que XC es 10<=Z, o sea si la impedancia del condensador es 10 veces menor que la Zi o la Zo.

Condensador de entrada:
==================
Tomamos la peor de las frecuencias: 20 Hz, que es cuando C presenta una mayor impedancia, y una Zi de 150 KOhms a 1Khz según la hoja de especificaciones del TDA2003:

Así que asumimos Zi=150e3, lo dividimos entre 10=150e2

y dado que: XC=1/2*PI*Zi*Fpeor

C=1/(2*PI*150e2*20)=0.530uF. Un valor superior normalizado es 1uF, o como dice la hoja
de especificaciones 2.2uF (digamos que un valor mayor asegura menor reactancia del 
condensador debido a la enorme tolerancia de los electrolíticos).

Condensador de acoplo al altavoz:
=========================
Podemos asumir que la impedancia  que ve el altavoz venga determinada
por la red zóbel en paralelo con de la red de realimentación más la impedancia de salida
del TDA. 

Ese circuito paralelo parece venir determinado por la resistencia de 15 Ohmios de la
red zóbel, ya que una asociacion paralela siempre da el resultado menor de la asosiacion,
así que:

C=1/(2*PI*15*20)=530uF, redondeando a 1000uF conseguimos minimizar la impedancia
del mismo.

Por otro lado la red RC conectadas entre las patillas 4 y 2 forma una red de realimentación.

La realimentación está conectada entre la salida y la mitad del amplificador interno del TDA,
y determina la ganancia, responde a la fórmula:

Av=1+(R2/R1), que es la típica en una amplificador operacional no inversor.

El condensador de tal red sirve para eliminar el posible nivel de continua en la salida del
TDA, y también debe presentar una impedancia despreciable.

Nos queda la red RC a la salida que forma un filtro Zóbel, y sirve para linearizar la respuesta
en frecuencia del amplificador.

Esto es así porque el altavoz es una carga inductiva, esto hace que se produzcan picos en la respuesta en frecuencia, y es gracias a esta red Zóbel que compensa la carga inductiva del altavoz; puedes ver más detalles, su cálculo y una descripción mejor aquí:

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#filtros_zobel

El potenciómetro en la entrada sirve como volumen, y ha de ser logarítmico para que presente
una respuesta en frecuencia similar a la del oído humano, de lo contrario, si fuera lineal
veríamos como no se corresponde la variación del potenciómetro con la variación del volumen
(o el nivel de presión sonora).

Sería bueno que buscases la hoja de datos del TDA, lo puedes hacer en esta misma página, al final hay un buscador de hoja de datos.

Se admiten correciones  :evil:


----------



## AlejoMN (Dic 11, 2007)

Te lo agradezco bastante estimado Thevenin,  la explicación estuvo clara y concisa.


----------



## pablocc (Jul 16, 2008)

Holas queria saber (adri_ariel_05) con que tension lo alimentaste?
nada mas ... gracias por adelantado....
Suerte a todos....


----------



## dandany (Oct 31, 2008)

R1 (GV-1) * R2 ajuste de ganancia. aumento de ganancia
R2 2.2p ganancia y SVR
escenario.
Disminución de RVS
R3 1W peligro la estabilidad de frecuencia de oscilación
en altas frecuencias
con cargas inductivas.
Rx »20R2 Alta frecuencia
de corte
Pobre altas frecuencias
atenuación
Peligro de oscilación
C1 2.2mF DC disociación de entrada de ruido en el cambio de
switch-off
C2 470mF Ripple rechazo Disminución de RVS
C3 0.1mF Tensión de alimentación
bypass(no deja pasar DC al parlante creo yo averigua )
Peligro de osilacion
C4 100mF Tensión de alimentación
bypass(no deja pasar DC al parlante)
Superior de baja frecuencia
de corte
C5 0.1mF peligro la estabilidad de frecuencia de oscilación
en altas frecuencias
con cargas inductivas.
Cx »1 / (2p * B * R1) Alta frecuencia
de corte
Ampliar el ancho de banda menor ancho de banda....(circuito UTCtda2003 lo mismo distinto fabricante numas...)


Llegue muy tarde pero lo encontre jajaja ya te habran puesto el 6 podias ligar un  10 jajajajaj


http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/U/T/C/T/UTCTDA2003.shtml
Al final de la pagina estan todas las especificaciones de los componentes fijate bien y ponele cada caracteristica para cada pata del integrado! porque debe haber una varinate entre ST y UTC


----------



## RockKaiser2 (Nov 3, 2009)

Saludos! El asunto es que tengo que armar un amplificador de audio con un TDA2003 de ganancia adimensional igual a 24. Según lo que estoy entendiendo del datasheet, la ganancia se calcula dividiendo R1/R2, y los valores de Rx y Cx son para fijar la frecuancia de corte superior. La pregunta es: ¿es correcto que la ganancia del amplificador depende de la relación R1/R2, o hay otra forma de calcular la ganancia?

Por cierto, en el datasheet podrán ver que la formula de Cx es el inverso de 2πxBxR1, donde B es el ancho de banda de acción del TDA2003, pero el profesor nos mandó a asumir B=100Khz

Gracias!


----------



## antodeca (Nov 9, 2009)

este lo encontre espero les se util


----------



## zxeth (Mar 3, 2010)

Por lo que vi tiene problemas con parlantes de 8 Ohm (me paso a mi) y lo solucioné con un capacitor de 0,47uf electrolítico en la entrada y la masa. el tema es que ahora no puedo poner un potenciómetro para variar el volumen ya que se hace un filtro pasa bajos  =) jajajajaja, suerte con tu busqueda.


----------



## danger altatension (Abr 16, 2010)

muchisimas gracias por el dibujo!!


----------



## bygatoxxz (Ago 30, 2010)

Buen Debate Pero yo igual estoi haciendo este mismo aplificador para luego exponerlo pero no se mucho como funciona y esas cosas... leei todas las respuestas y son pocos los que respondieron a la duda del autor del post acerca del funcionamiento del TDA2003 y algunos de sus principales elementos Yo soi electrico  y en la universidad tengo que hacer esto y no tiene mucho que ver pero Bueh! Ojala y pueddan dar una buena info sobre el funcionamiento de este amplificador 

Saludos!!


----------



## zxeth (Sep 6, 2010)

bygatoxxz dijo:


> Buen Debate Pero yo igual estoi haciendo este mismo aplificador para luego exponerlo pero no se mucho como funciona y esas cosas... leei todas las respuestas y son pocos los que respondieron a la duda del autor del post acerca del funcionamiento del TDA2003 y algunos de sus principales elementos Yo soi electrico  y en la universidad tengo que hacer esto y no tiene mucho que ver pero Bueh! Ojala y pueddan dar una buena info sobre el funcionamiento de este amplificador
> 
> Saludos!!



datasheet en google


----------



## unmonje (Dic 22, 2010)

AlejoMN dijo:


> Bueno, antes que nada, saludos a todos los nobles integrantes de esta web. Pues bien, un compañero y yo hemos desarrollado un circuito amplificador de 10W con un TDA2003 y nos ha funcionado. Pero lo tenemos exponer detalladamente y explicarle al profesor que función cumple cada componente y lo que quería saber es eso, es decir, que función cumplen los condensadores conectados a las patas 1, 5, y 4 y además las resistencias. Bueno, les mandaría un dibujo de mi circuito pero no dispongo de eso ahora, quizas mas tarde lo colgare. Pero por favor una ayudita no me vendria mal




Hola Alejo....Hay un par de cosas que me llaman la atencion de lo que dices...que me atrevo a preguntar y/ò corregir.
1-En primer lugar ,entiendo que ustedes -encararon- un proyecto,dudo que hayan -desarrollado- un amplificador que es OTRA COSA muy diferente.
El amplificador,entiendo yo, lo desarrollaron los ingenieros del fabricante, que es  algo mucho mas complejo.

2-Me llama mucho la atenciòn que vuestro profesor los  haya puesto a montar un amplificador, sin haberle dado los rudimentos teoricos que les permita -entender- que estan haciendo .!!!
y luego sin haberles enseñado, pedirles que describan que funciòn cumplen los 4 componentes
locos que completan el amplificador !!!!.........me quiero matar si es  la manera actual de enseñar !!! jajajaaa
Podrias aclararme estos asuntos ??...gracias....


----------

